# [How to] Elantech Touchpad bei Asus EeePC einrichten



## Lyran (22. August 2011)

Hallo,

wegen der vollgemüllten Windows 7 Starter Installation von Asus auf  einem EeePC 1018P hatte  ich Windows 7 Professional neuinstalliert, bekam aber die  Multi-touch-Gesten nicht zum funktionieren. Nach 2 stündigem Treiber  ausprobieren (verschiedene Versionen von der Asus Support Seite) habe  ich es nun endlich geschafft, das Touchpad zum Laufen zu bringen 

Die Lösung --> man besorge sich den Synaptics Treiber und installieren ihn anstelle des bescheidenen Elantech Treibers (*Elantech Treiber deinstallieren bevor ihr den Synaptics Treiber installiert!*)

*
>> Drivers | Synaptics <<*


Nach der Installation (nicht wundern, es dauert etwas, bis das Installationsfenster aufgeht), muss noch das OEM-Profil geladen werden, um die Gesten zu aktivieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Laden dieses Profils läuft alles wie es soll und ihr könnt endlich wieder mit dem Touchpad scrollen, Bilder drehen und und und 

Ich hoffe das hilft dem Einen oder Anderen, der sich ein sauberes  Windows installiert hat, aber an dem Elantech Treiber verzweifelt 

MfG


----------

